# Quills Lake Goose???



## Tom Forman (Jan 8, 2009)

Last Saturday in Northern Illinois I shot what I think to believe is a Quills Lake Goose. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Should I have this bird mounted? Pretty rare bird in my opinion.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Mounter!


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Mounter for sure!!!!! That's a cool looking bird, congrats :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

That would be a Quills! Congrats on a very cool bird! Yes a mounter for sure.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

mount that SOB!!!!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Awesome bird. I would mount that one for sure.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Put him on the wall!


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

its rare to get a quills, but one with that much white on the wings is even rarer. slap her up on the wall!


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Why is it called a quills lake canada


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

On the wall for sure!


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

I've trapped alot of resident geese in Minnesota (twin cities area) for a private company doing population control. Have also taken part in banding around 2,000 geese in those three years. Only have heard of a Quills Lake Geese on hunting forums, and my boss did his gra work on geese and has been working with geese for 30+ years. (played a huge role in reintroducing Canada Geese). We have trapped a few geese with markings just like that and even some with completely white primaries and they are crosses with domestic geese. We Also trapped a smokey grey Canada once which our boss explaned is a recessive gene from around the time of the glaciers.

If someone knows scientifically what this is please send me to the link/source. Becasue everything I've read said a Quills Lake Goose is a hybrid of a Snow and Canada. So wouldnt the wingtips stay black?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

some links:

http://wadena.sasktelwebhosting.com/Content/QuillLakeGoose2.htm

http://www.flocknockers.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=45005

http://www.murieaudubon.org/PNP/2009/January/PNPJan2009.htm#THOSE OFF-COLORED CANADA GEESE

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=46631

http://boardreader.com/i/Quill+Lake.html


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks LEO I think Ive read most of theat stuff and just forgot about it. I figured it was just a mutant gene, or some of what we've seen a cross. The Snow Goose thing just didnt make sense with what I've learned from my boss and from Wildlife classes and the U of M.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

No problem. I know there is a lot of other stuff out there but for some reason I could not find it. The discussion on Flocknocker has some good info.


----------

